
Ask HN: Who’s going to Burning Man? - alansass
This will be my first year and tbh I’m a little terrified of (possibly) not being able to get online for such a long period of time. Random questions I had:<p>-Who here is going, or has been before?<p>-Is there (reliable) internet that could be obtained beforehand? What are options? Do I need to try to scramble and get satellite internet or ?<p>-Any tips&#x2F;tricks from people that have been before?<p>-Am I crazy to try to bring lots of fun electronics + misc toys, but (hopefully) plan to protect them from the weather, as much as I can? I understand that I&#x27;d most likely severely shorten the lifespan of whatever I&#x27;d bring, but it just seems more correct to have extra options during that time period (assuming I have no regrets if the tech doesn&#x27;t survive).<p>I’m fortunate to be with a large camp but planning for this (personally) seems harder to me than going to lots of 3rd world countries (where at least there’s reliable internet!). Thanks!
======
sidereal1
I've always wanted to go but I've heard the heyday has past. It's gotten
bigger and more commercialized over the years. And that's the other thing, it
sounds very expensive, which is kinda counter to what it is meant to be.

I've never been though, so take this with a grain of salt.

~~~
jomamaxx
"It's gotten bigger and more commercialized over the years."

You've never been.

I've heard this thing so many times.

There is no 'commercialization' at Burning Man. Other than coffee and chai tea
at center camp, prepared by volounteers, there's nothing you can buy at the
burn.

I terms of 'heyday' \- I used to go often in the early 2000's.

The used to say the 'heyday' was before that.

I think it might have been more 'out of bounds' crazy back in the day - after
all - the regulations around 'burning' are now very strict, that said, it's so
much bigger now - people invest so much in crazy things ...

You should probably hold your tongue and just let people figure it out.

I suggest it's probably a fun thing for anyone to do once or twice. I've had
my fill and would not look forward to 10 days in the desert among others
without a shower ... but surely it's still something to be seen.

------
anotheryou
If not needed for your job just go without internet. Dump Wikipedia on your
phone for look-ups during late night conversations and chill a bit :)

~~~
jomamaxx
"Dump Wikipedia on your phone for look-ups during late night conversations and
chill a bit :)"

HA ha ha ... a true Hacker comment. Well done.

But I suggest maybe 'dumping' your phone/computer entirely.

